# My 500px Portfolio



## PixelRabbit (May 26, 2014)

Hey all   I think I'm finally getting there with a portfolio, I tried to do one using my own wordpress website and I found it didn't work for me, I never really got it to a place where I was happy enough with it to share and it ended up just being left unfinished and costing me hosting money every month.  After checking out 500px portfolios I decided to go that way, I already upload there, I can upload an image one time instead of twice (rural internet means uploads matter), I'm already familiar with the system and it was easy peasy to put the portfolio together.  

I still need to fill in the about me page, I've taken a few kicks at writing an about me and well.... ugh but I'll get it done!  This is where I will have more information about prints etc... as I gather that together.  

I think the number of images in the galleries need to be pared down a little...

This is it so far, would love to hear your thoughts! 

Judi Smelko


----------



## irfan.in.tx (May 27, 2014)

Awesome, Judi. Inspiring work.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 27, 2014)

Beautiful presentation!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 28, 2014)

Thanks so much guys!

I finally gave up trying to write my About Me/Artist Statement and deferred to an expert in words, our dear Pgriz is helping!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 28, 2014)

Very, Very Nice.


----------



## annamaria (May 28, 2014)

Very nice presentation, nice photos.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 28, 2014)

Thanks so much you two!


----------



## HitenNainaney (May 28, 2014)

Great work, ive always loved your work, especially the fine art in motion section. However, without any offence, the website doesnt do your pictures justice.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 28, 2014)

Thanks so much Hiten, absolutely no offense taken, I appreciate your thoughts!  May I ask why you don't think it does them justice?  I've kinda wavered a little on the rotating background images but if you click on the image after you open it from the gallery the BG goes to black.


----------



## slackercruster (May 28, 2014)

Pretty work. Kinda slow getting things to come up. But maybe it is my end? Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Slacker, good to know it is slow to load! Anyone else having that issue???


----------



## HitenNainaney (May 28, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so much Hiten, absolutely no offense taken, I appreciate your thoughts!  May I ask why you don't think it does them justice?  I've kinda wavered a little on the rotating background images but if you click on the image after you open it from the gallery the BG goes to black.



Considering your pictures are so beautiful and airey, I'd go for or at least try a white or lighter color background to compliment those pictures, and I'm just not liking the pictures not showing up full screen, however that in itself presents a whole new problem. Landscape orientation would work great, but you would be cropping pictures that are in portrait mode in order to 'fit-to-screen' them.

I guess then it comes down to gauging which ones are majority , landscape or portrait. 

And yes, the site is a bit slow to load. I doubt that's got to do with the size of the pictures, but more so with the 500px system. 

Off the topic, how much are you paying for this monthly/annually? 

And have you tried photoshelter or any other similar websites? 

Also. I'd lose the background picture, I think its distracting from the beauty that stands before you. A plain background would however bring all the attention to your pictures. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lambertpix (May 28, 2014)

Really well done.  I like this a lot!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 29, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> Considering your pictures are so beautiful and airey, I'd go for or at least try a white or lighter color background to compliment those pictures, and I'm just not liking the pictures not showing up full screen, however that in itself presents a whole new problem. Landscape orientation would work great, but you would be cropping pictures that are in portrait mode in order to 'fit-to-screen' them.
> 
> I guess then it comes down to gauging which ones are majority , landscape or portrait.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for expanding on your thoughts Hiten and I'm glad you enjoy my work!  You gave me some great things to think about.

I paid ~ $90 (Canadian $ with tax) for the year.  I tried doing a Wordpress site and it would have been awesome if I could make myself finish it and maintain the galleries but I found that it was being totally neglected and a waste of money for myself.  My familiarity with 500px and that it is already part of my routine made it the right option for me at this point.


----------



## paigew (May 29, 2014)

I love your work. Beautiful portfolio.


----------



## Deathender (May 30, 2014)

Great colors in your work!

Followed you on Flickr and Facebook!


----------



## Life (Jun 23, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> > Considering your pictures are so beautiful and airey, I'd go for or at least try a white or lighter color background to compliment those pictures, and I'm just not liking the pictures not showing up full screen, however that in itself presents a whole new problem. Landscape orientation would work great, but you would be cropping pictures that are in portrait mode in order to 'fit-to-screen' them.
> ...


What..? That's weird, the 500px.com awesome membership ( comes WITH the portfolio) is $75..?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

Life, that $75 is USD, convert to CDN and add tax and you end up with $90.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 23, 2014)

The birds set seems out of place.


----------



## Life (Jun 23, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Life, that $75 is USD, convert to CDN and add tax and you end up with $90.


Ah CDN, I see. But there was no tax for me. $75 was the final price.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 23, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so much guys!
> 
> I finally gave up trying to write my About Me/Artist Statement and deferred to an expert in words, our dear Pgriz is helping!



Great choice IMO!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jun 23, 2014)

Pixel, I checked out your 500px, I love some of your creative abstracts and the colors are gorgeous&#8230;Nice job!  Some of these would make for some fantastic artwork on some office walls&#8230;Beautifully done!  :hail:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks so much you two!  Funny, I revamped it yesterday and today


----------



## pgriz (Jun 23, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks so much you two!  Funny, I revamped it yesterday and today



So...  what about you?  You know.... THAT part.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

You mean the horribly painful part where I can't hide behind my pictures? Lol I put a placeholder in and we must forge ahead


----------



## pgriz (Jun 23, 2014)

Uh, no...  the part about what inspires you.    You're firmly at the "artist" stage whether or not you acknowledge it to yourself.  Put up that bit that we worked on.  It fits.  It describes what you do.  And it describes why people love those images.  You're ready, Judi.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok ok ok  I got out of bed and came down and replaced it before I could think about it too long... it's there now! 
(but I'm not reading it again or I'll cry again lol  )


----------

